
PostgreSQL 9.4 beta1 released - reactor
http://www.postgresql.org/docs/devel/static/release-9-4.html
======
mnw21cam
Other article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7749497](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7749497)

~~~
vfclists
No wonder I thought my post had gone missing

------
vfclists
Is PostgreSQL going to get its own programming language that is
functional/object-oriented/homoiconic/has-all-the-new-fangled-goodies that
will allow us to do anything and everything, together with GUI language, so we
can forget all other languages?

~~~
owaislone
PostgreSQL already has that.
[http://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.1/static/external-
pl.html](http://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.1/static/external-pl.html)

:)

